

An overview of PEAR for PHP developers - phyxx
http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-casperson/articles/55712.aspx

======
abyssknight
Not to be unfair, but the post is rather bare. (Ignore the rhyming, thanks!)
It's also incredibly Windows centric, and does nothing to explain what PEAR
can do for your projects.

MDB2 is a neat database wrapper you can use from PEAR, but there's also
BBCodeParser and a number of other great modules that could be useful for your
projects.

Some people hate PEAR for its lack of docs, coding standards, etc. I'm a
little biased: I like it, I use it, and I test what I use before I go live
with it just to make sure. Sure the docs are often sparse or riddled with
inconsistencies but at least they exist.

